# cockatiels with growth on their beaks



## graymace (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi I am looking for advice about the lumps that have appeared on my pair of cockatiels one bird male approx 18 years old has one lump on top beak where it joins the face and does not seem to affect him he had it forsome years now. The second bird sex unknown appox 12 years old has just developed 2 lumps on its lower beak again where it joins the face and does seem to impair feeding. 

has any body seen any thing like this before and if so how did you treat the condition.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

graymace said:


> Hi I am looking for advice about the lumps that have appeared on my pair of cockatiels one bird male approx 18 years old has one lump on top beak where it joins the face and does not seem to affect him he had it forsome years now. The second bird sex unknown appox 12 years old has just developed 2 lumps on its lower beak again where it joins the face and does seem to impair feeding.
> 
> has any body seen any thing like this before and if so how did you treat the condition.


Have u got picures to give us an idea please?


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

I would advise that you take your cockatiels to an avian vet as the lumps could be anything really.

The most common thing I can think of right now is the scaly face mite that burrows into the skin around the beak causing scaly growths. But I am not qualified to give a diagnosis.

Fingers crossed for you and your cockatiels


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

If you can post a pic that would be a great help.

It does sound like scaley face, this can effect the feet too.

You can treat this easily with Ivectermin which you can buy online and from some pet stores for birds.

If left for too long it can damage the beak and sear.

Sounds like you other bird has picked it up from your older one, it's easily transferred from bird to bird.


----------

